
Ask HN: Should I attend a Bootcamp with a CS degree? - eaf2131
Since graduating with a CS degree, two years ago, I have been unable to find a job. All I&#x27;ve done was make a website for someone, some personal projects, and a 2-month contract at a startup (Node.js developer) in NYC. I have about 7k (minus whatever taxes I&#x27;ll have to pay) left over (only used it for public transportation, food, and paying my parents) from that contract. I did try to network by volunteering and meetups, but that led to no-where. I am located by NYC. I did get about two interviews since the contract ended, but I can&#x27;t put my finger on why I didn&#x27;t pass (one was for a QA position). There were absolutely no technical questions. The salary I&#x27;m targeting is $65k to $70k. I&#x27;m really lost on what to do next. Studying CtCI won&#x27;t help, since I&#x27;ve never even been asked anything like that in an interview. Do I even need more projects after my contract and previous personal projects?<p>Should I spend all my saved up money on a Bootcamp?
======
dozzie
You haven't specified how long ago was this contract, but either it's a recent
thing, which means you aren't looking long enough to be worried yet, or it is
this way for long, which means you aren't interviewing enough. Though you
didn't complain about the response rate, so I guess it's the former.

And you haven't specified what jobs and positions are you looking for. Are you
sure they were appropriate for a junior programmer like yourself?

> Should I spend all my saved up money on a Bootcamp?

Probably not, judging from the climate around them that can be seen here. You
also already have obtained some credentials (CS degree), which is a proxy for
potential future competence in the case of people who don't have experience.
Another similar proxy probably won't help much.

------
thefastlane
no, don't.

i think it would look pretty strange on a resume. if you have a compsci
degree, you should already know how to write software, which is what a
bootcamp would teach you.

i don't know the details of your resume/career thus far, but you might want to
think about how to present your career such that there are no gaps. point is,
HR types need to whittle down very large stacks of resumes, and 'gaps' are an
easy way to do that.

keep applying and going to meetups, and working on your programming skills. it
isn't easy, but you'll snag a job eventually!

